# Predraft Measurements (merged)



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Predraft Measurements*

The predraft measurements are in...

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1342

A few observations...

Tyrus Thomas....6'825...So much for 6'10 rumors

Rudy Gay....6'8 222lbs...good size\muscle...He is almost as big as Thomas is...

Adam Morrison....6'775...198lbs....that is pretty light (I'd still take him :biggrin: )

Shelden Williams....6'85...258lbs...big boy

Shawne Williams....6'875...long, athletic and young...I think he will sneak into the end of the lottery

Justin Williams....6'875....Smaller than I would have thought...some question to whther this measurement is correct.

JJ Redick....6'475...Not too small for a SG...or as small as I thought...

LaMarcus Aldridge....6'1125 234lbs...He has the measureables...but where is the heart?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*

Aldridge is pretty light as well.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*

Here are a few more of interest - 

Brandon Roy is 6'6.25" 207lbs, taller then I thought

Patrick O'Bryant 7'0" 249lbs, thats a big boy

Saer Sene 7'0" 237lbs

Cederic Simmons 6'9.5" 223lbs


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*

Frans Steyn looks to be the biggest player. Anybody know anything about him?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



thylo said:


> Here are a few more of interest -
> 
> Brandon Roy is 6'6.25" 207lbs, taller then I thought


Wow! I was sure he was only 6'5''.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*

I'm interested in finding out all the other stats like reach, wing span, vert, etc. Where do I find that info?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



LameR said:


> Wow! I was sure he was only 6'5''.


Thats only 1.5 inches less then Morrison so Height really is no longer a good argument, especially considering that Roy is has a good wing-span (I think, just from watching him) and he is more athletic. I would still rather have Morrison then Roy because we need a shooter but I can really see why some might want Roy.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*

No huge surprises, but of course thanks for posting kmurph.

Roy's size is better than I'd feared.

Thomas's size pushes him into the future small forward category... and I keep thinking more and more of Shawn Marion when I think about Tyrus nowadays.

Aldridge can just about be listed as a 7 footer now (rather than the 6'10" that ESPN Insider and others had him at), but he must be disappointed that his "heart" didn't show up at the measurement session. Poor guy.

Ed O.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*

Thomas ending up at 6'8" doesn't shock me as his agent has been positioning him as a SF. My guess is that he is out of the top 4, at least.

Most of the rest were surprising as being taller than expected. Aldridge 6'11"+, Roy 6'6"+


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*

Morrison isn't as tall as i thought. That really surprised me. Roy is tall enough, but I'd still rather have Morrison's fire


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*

no measurements for bargnani or the other euros?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



Utherhimo said:


> no measurements for bargnani or the other euros?


Andrea is 6-11 without shoes


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



> but he must be disappointed that his "heart" didn't show up at the measurement session. Poor guy.


:rofl:

good one Ed...


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



italianBBlover said:


> Andrea is 6-11 without shoes



A full inch taller than Aldridge...


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



Verro said:


> A full inch taller than Aldridge...


Yes, but that is kind of apples and oranges. Aldridge is a 4/5 who can rebound. Bargnani, is a 3/4 scorer with very limited rebounding skills. I wouldn't mind either of them on the team, but they would take on very different roles.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*

I feel better knowing Roy is 6'6". I thought I read he was 6'4"? I'd definitely take Rudy over Thomas, considering they are both SFs. And Aldridge definitely needs to beef up for the NBA.

Waiting to see who is going to be available at our no. 4 spot (and if we keep it), and waiting to see who we pick, is starting to remind me of the painful, anxiety-filled wait to see if I got the slot car racing set I wanted for christmas when I was a little kid.

Rudy? Adam? LaMarcus? Bargnani? Roy?

:wait:


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



Reep said:


> Yes, but that is kind of apples and oranges. Aldridge is a 4/5 who can rebound. Bargnani, is a 3/4 scorer with very limited rebounding skills. I wouldn't mind either of them on the team, but they would take on very different roles.



Yeah I agree, I was just surprised because I would have sworn Aldridge was taller. I guess Bargnani simply seems shorter due to his mobility/style of play, much like Dirk.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



mediocre man said:


> Morrison isn't as tall as i thought. That really surprised me. Roy is tall enough, but I'd still rather have Morrison's fire


It's interesting to note that Adam has dropped 17 lbs from his listed 215 weight last season. That may help his quickness and ability to defend. Defense is 80% attitude and determination. If Miles had Morrison's heart , he'd be a perennial All-Star.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



Verro said:


> Yeah I agree, I was just surprised because I would have sworn Aldridge was taller. I guess Bargnani simply seems shorter due to his mobility/style of play, much like Dirk.


True. Aldridge appears to have good speed up and down the court, but Bargnani seems to have a really nice first step and flair to finish strong. If Bargnani could develop an interest in rebounding, he would be my first choice without a doubt. Maybe he just needs more bulk.


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



> Rodney Carney - 6'4.5"


This one suprised me. Carney has always been listed around 6'7".


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



Reep said:


> True. Aldridge appears to have good speed up and down the court, but Bargnani seems to have a really nice first step and flair to finish strong. If Bargnani could develop an interest in rebounding, he would be my first choice without a doubt. Maybe he just needs more bulk.


Anyway you guys must notice that Andrea averaged 5.5 rebounds in around 22 mpg ... think about 35-38 mpg ...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



Reep said:


> True. Aldridge appears to have good speed up and down the court, but Bargnani seems to have a really nice first step and flair to finish strong. If Bargnani could develop an interest in rebounding, he would be my first choice without a doubt. Maybe he just needs more bulk.


bargnani had severaly 6+ rebound games which isnt bad in the euroleague 

how much does bargnani actually weigh? aldridge is only 235 ten full pounds less than what the the draft sites have him at.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



Utherhimo said:


> how much does bargnani actually weigh?


September 2005 = 6'11 in and 231 lb


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



Utherhimo said:


> bargnani had severaly 6+ rebound games which isnt bad in the euroleague
> 
> how much does bargnani actually weigh? aldridge is only 235 ten full pounds less than what the the draft sites have him at.


Bargnani is averaging 5.5 boards in about 22 minutes, so that isn't too bad. That would put him at 7-8 boards in 33 minutes. Very good numbers for a SF, a little low for a PF, but he is young. Aldridge averaged 9.2 in college last year (same age, lower quality of competition?). 

Bargnani is listed anywhere between 225-240. I'm guessing the 225 is closer. But that puts him about the same as Sheed, and he didn't have too many problems as a PF.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



Reep said:


> Bargnani is averaging 5.5 boards in about 22 minutes, so that isn't too bad. That would put him at 7-8 boards in 33 minutes. Very good numbers for a SF, a little low for a PF, but he is young. Aldridge averaged 9.2 in college last year (same age, lower quality of competition?).
> 
> Bargnani is listed anywhere between 225-240. I'm guessing the 225 is closer. But that puts him about the same as Sheed, and he didn't have too many problems as a PF.


Sheed, at the same age, had amazing athleticism and an excellent post up game, qualities Andrea does not currently possess. At this point, Bargnani is closer to a 3 than a 4.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*

Bargnani's height measurement in NBA = 7-1 in my opinion. His weight is around 235 lbs...


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*

I notice that everyone is giving the height WITH shoes. Why? When people ask you your height (the doctor just asked me today) do you give your height with shoes? I bet only you real shortarses do that. Somebody's height is their height barefoot. Yes, I know basketball players always wear shoes, but (1) so do I, and my height is still my height barefoot, and (2) what if they suddenly make really stacked basketball shoes - does that mean everyone grows an inch?

So Tyrus Thomas isn't even 6'8". Yikes. And Brandon Roy is actually 6'5.25. Not TOO bad. I'd really like to know the actual heights of players like Ray Allen, Raja Bell and Dwayne Wade for comparison. (And is Charles Barkley really only 6'4"?)


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



Blazer Maven said:


> Sheed, at the same age, had amazing athleticism and an excellent post up game, qualities Andrea does not currently possess. At this point, Bargnani is closer to a 3 than a 4.


I was around when Sheed was 21. And UNC was my favorite team. His last year in college he averaged 16 and 8. He was a very good player and very athletic. I agree that Sheed had better post moves at that age, but to say he was a much better athlete is a stretch. Have you watched any of the Bargnani footage? He is no stiff. He as good handles and can finish with flair. I especially remember one sequence were Bargnani drives past his defender and finishes with a reverse dunk (ala Kobe). Also, Bargnani's three ball is better than Sheed's at the same age (shot a higher percent and from longer international distance).

My bigger fear with Bargnani is that I wonder if he will have a difficult time learning the D and O, because of less than top notch bball IQ, and the language barrier. Some internationals have mentioned that Bargnani can look lost on team defense, and is more of a one-on-one offensive player who doesn't fit the team game as well. Those would both be bad.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



meru said:


> I notice that everyone is giving the height WITH shoes. Why? When people ask you your height (the doctor just asked me today) do you give your height with shoes? I bet only you real shortarses do that. Somebody's height is their height barefoot. Yes, I know basketball players always wear shoes, but (1) so do I, and my height is still my height barefoot, and (2) what if they suddenly make really stacked basketball shoes - does that mean everyone grows an inch?
> 
> So Tyrus Thomas isn't even 6'8". Yikes. And Brandon Roy is actually 6'5.25. Not TOO bad. I'd really like to know the actual heights of players like Ray Allen, Raja Bell and Dwayne Wade for comparison. (And is Charles Barkley really only 6'4"?)


I agree. Another point is that the NBA always adds an inch or two to the heights of the players. I also agree that what is really important is how their sizes match up with the sizes of the current players, what position they'll actually play in the NBA and if they're undersized for that position.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



meru said:


> I notice that everyone is giving the height WITH shoes. Why? When people ask you your height (the doctor just asked me today) do you give your height with shoes? I bet only you real shortarses do that. Somebody's height is their height barefoot.


I guess this is all in the perspective. If I were to measure myself (it's been many years since I last did, I'm pretty sure I haven't grown any), I doubt I would even think about taking my shoes off. Of course my salary doesn't depend on whether I'm 5'11 or 6'1 for example.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*

I know they mearsure this too, but to me, standing reach is more important than height. How long your neck is doesn't really impact your game. How high you can reach does. Elton Brand is short, but some 6'11" Euro with alligator arms is tall? Height is nice, but I'm still waiting.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



Reep said:


> I was around when Sheed was 21. And UNC was my favorite team. His last year in college he averaged 16 and 8. He was a very good player and very athletic. I agree that Sheed had better post moves at that age, but to say he was a much better athlete is a stretch. Have you watched any of the Bargnani footage? He is no stiff. He as good handles and can finish with flair. I especially remember one sequence were Bargnani drives past his defender and finishes with a reverse dunk (ala Kobe). Also, Bargnani's three ball is better than Sheed's at the same age (shot a higher percent and from longer international distance).
> 
> My bigger fear with Bargnani is that I wonder if he will have a difficult time learning the D and O, because of less than top notch bball IQ, and the language barrier. Some internationals have mentioned that Bargnani can look lost on team defense, and is more of a one-on-one offensive player who doesn't fit the team game as well. Those would both be bad.


Come now. Sheed was off the chart in quickness and leaping when he came out of UNC. Bargnani is a decent leaper, but he's not in Sheed's class when it comes to athleticism.

Without a post up game, Andrea is more 3 than 4, height not withstanding.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*

in shoes because thats what they wear on the court and play in, about bargnani i wonder what his reach and wingspan is compared to aldridge.

bargnani is a 3/4 who will grow into being a 4 as he gets older.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

*official measurements finally made public*

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1342

I've been waiting on these... I want to see the rest of the usually relayed numbers like wingspan and the workout stuff too.

STOMP


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: official measurements finally made public*

Morrison: 6-6 barefoot.

Interesting. I though Thomas would be the guy coming in short.

Check out Saer Sene's 7-8 wingspan. :jawdrop:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*

bump


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*

I think the player who is going to slide the farthest as a result of his height is Rodney Carney. He was projected in the top ten as a small forward. But at 6'4", he is short for a 2 guard. I'm also more interested in heights without shoes. Whenever I'm measured at the doctors office it is without shoes.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Morrison isn't as tall as i thought. That really surprised me.


He's a half inch taller then Martell measured in last year... and 30+ lbs lighter.



Blazer Bert said:


> I feel better knowing Roy is 6'6". I thought I read he was 6'4"? I'd definitely take Rudy over Thomas, considering they are both SFs. And Aldridge definitely needs to beef up for the NBA.


Roy has better size then I'd hoped, 6 5.25" is solid size for a SG. I'd disagree with you about Aldridge definitely needing to bulk up though. He's not big enough to guard Shaq or Ming, but he's got enough size, length, and beef to cover most 4/5s IMO. Joel started the season weighing about 240 lbs last season.



italianBBlover said:


> September 2005 = 6'11 in and 231 lb


with or without shoes... and were his pockets empty or filled with rocks 



meru said:


> I notice that everyone is giving the height WITH shoes. Why? When people ask you your height (the doctor just asked me today) do you give your height with shoes? I bet only you real shortarses do that. Somebody's height is their height barefoot.


yup, couldn't agree more.

STOMP


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Predraft Measurements*



furball said:


> I'm also more interested in heights without shoes. Whenever I'm measured at the doctors office it is without shoes.


And when you leave the doctor's office, you put your shoes back on before you drive away. If you can't reach the peddle without your shoes, you're in trouble. Luckily, that's not the case.

Like others have said, basketball is played with shoes on your feet and standing reach is by far more important than actual height.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: official measurements finally made public*

Merge


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Wingspans are now up...


Morrison : 6'10"
Roy: 6'8" 
Sene : 7'8.5" (!!!)
Aldridge: 7'4.75"
Gay: 7'3"
Tyrus: 7'3"


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Here's the link in case people are confused (including wingspans):

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1344

Ed O.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Sheldon Williams also has a huge wingspan, making him close to an Elton Brand type clone then I thought. 

I think it is important that people remember most of these guys will have to put on at least 20 to 30 pounds in the NBA before they hit their playing strength. Remember when Jermaine came into the league? Wasn't he like 205? 2 Years of weight training and drinking protein shakes can do you wonders.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

From recents measurements looks like Bargnani is 7-1 with shoes and 250 lb


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

QRICH said:


> Wingspans are now up...
> Morrison : 6'10"


Just below average for all players measured.



> Roy: 6'8"


That's disappointing. Not quite T-Rex stumpy, but short. Same as the 6'2" Allen Ray. (Incidentally, if the Sonics don't draft Allen Ray it'll be a missed opportunity. He and Ray Allen could stand next to each other and spell out each other's full names.)



> Sene : 7'8.5" (!!!)


Bet he has to mind his knuckles on high curbs.



> Aldridge: 7'4.75"


That's good.



> Gay: 7'3"


That's very good. Of course, the downside to humungoid arms is that it's harder to dribble, although Tayshaun Prince seems to manage.



> Tyrus: 7'3"


Makes up a bit for being under 6'8".


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> I think it is important that people remember most of these guys will have to put on at least 20 to 30 pounds in the NBA before they hit their playing strength. Remember when Jermaine came into the league? Wasn't he like 205? 2 Years of weight training and drinking protein shakes can do you wonders.


Jermaine was 17 when he was drafted and the youngest player in NBA history... I don't think that he's very good as a barometer for anything...

Ed O.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Interesting to note the similarities between Thomas and Gay. Thomas has Gay by 1/4", but Gay has Thomas by more than 5 pounds.

Aldridge's wings and length should boost him. I was most impressed by Shelden Williams. Super long arms and super strong too. I have a feeling that the Hawks won't regret taking him at 5. Long arms that can bench 185 25x can take you places.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, I was really surprised by Gay's wingspan...very nice....

I also agree that Aldridge is a bit light...but that is b\c I see his NBA future as a center and not a PF.....

S.Williams could be a sleepre and good pick at #5...good size...good wingspan and strong...all the measureables you look for....

And I only look at measurements in shoes, b\c IMO that is all that matters in terms of what a player can do on the bball floor..


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

italianBBlover said:


> From recents measurements looks like Bargnani is 7-1 with shoes and 250 lb


From a Chad Ford article this morning:



> [Benetton GM Maurizio] Gherardini said that the NBA asked for official measurements two weeks ago. Their trainer measured him at 7-0 in socks, 7-1¼ in shoes. He's growing, gaining a centimeter is the previous five months. His standing reach was 9-2. He had put on some solid weight in his legs and calves in the last year, and according to Gherardini, he was up to 249 pounds.


Big kid.

Ed O.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah bargnani is getting very big! wholey moo!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Standing reaches are now posted:

Link 

O'Bryant = 9'5" (wow)
Aldridge = 9'2" (not bad, same as Bargnani?)
S. Williams (8'8", I guess his arms are longer to the side, then up)


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Ed O said:


> From a Chad Ford article this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7'1" and 250 lbs. sounds physically NBA-ready for someone his age. This draft is not getting any less complicated. Roy, Aldridge, Bargnani all measured bigger than I expected. Maybe the Blazers are best off just keeping the fourth pick and taking whoever is there.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Bargnani plays like a SF with the body of a Center and grew up playing point, that's pretty crazy.

I cant see someone his size being able to keep up with the sf's in the league so my guess is that Barg will have to learn the PF roll, which will be dificult for someone who can't play with his back to the basket.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

thylo said:


> Bargnani plays like a SF with the body of a Center and grew up playing point, that's pretty crazy.
> 
> I cant see someone his size being able to keep up with the sf's in the league so my guess is that Barg will have to learn the PF roll, which will be dificult for someone who can't play with his back to the basket.


Does a PF really need a solid back to the basket game? If you are 7'1" and can shoot and drive, do you really need classic post moves? If so, which is easier to learn, a solid outside shot, or a spinning jumper? If Bargnani's weight is true, I'm not concerned that he will be able to score down low. Dirk doesn't have a classic post game, and he's done fine. I'm still having a hard time believing Bargnani is really 7'1" and 250 pounds. If this is true then he is clearly back up towards the top of the draft.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I'd be thrilled if Bargnani fell to the Blazers on draft day. Best case senario is Morrison being drafted in the top 3 and Bargnani being available at 4. Blazers also have to be comfortable with his contractual obligations, if there are any at all.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Bargnani's measurements per ESPN's Chad Ford

7-0 w/o shoes 
7-1 with shoes 
9'2" standing reach 
249 lbs

Here is a real interesting comparison



> Pau Gasol
> 2000-2001 FC Barcelona
> 23 mpg
> 11.3 ppg
> ...


I don't think there games are overly similiar, but the production is interesting...


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Bargnani is actually a guy I wouldn't mind trading up for, everyone else not.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Jermaine was 17 when he was drafted and the youngest player in NBA history... I don't think that he's very good as a barometer for anything...
> 
> Ed O.



Barometer? What are you talking about you completely lost me. I was just pointing out that almost every NBA player including Shaq, puts on a bunch of muscle over the first few years to truly attain their NBA physique. Jermaine was just a prime example of a truly skinny player who is not a few years later.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I wonder why Leon Powe isn't listed... thats disappointing

STOMP


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I am completley amazed that Andrea is 7'1 250lbs. That is mind boggling. A guy his height and weight being able to take people off the dribble. Dare I say he could possibly develop into a center? That could be a waste of talent though. Think of once he grows up a bit, anyone else imagining a 7'2 265lb offensive monster?

Sene's 7'8.5 wingspan is jaw dropping also. Now, this kid has miles to go, but he is a must-pick at 30 or 31. He may be a bust, but who cares the risk is worth the reward. I would love to see how fast he can get off the ground, as that is important in blocking shots. Sene has the potential to become a defensive juggernaut, a Deke like player, if he bulks up and learns the game. 

Sign me up for the Andrea at 4 and Sene at 30 bandwagon.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

> Sign me up for the Andrea at 4 and Sene at 30 bandwagon.


I agree I'd love to see Andrea in Portland, Sene though has a good chance to go at #14 to the Jazz and definitely won't drop past the Nets 2 picks.


----------

